# Hunt for sale!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If you think either one of these guys is more honest than the other and believe what you hear from either on the campaign trail, boy do I have a deal for you. A pheasant hunt for you in Pembina!! There is nothing more insulting to my intelligence than partisan politics. They treat you like you are some kind of a fool in the things that they say and expect you to believe in their rhetoric.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Truth is hard to beat when backed up with facts, a lie is a lie.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I would need more information to comment!! You sound like a politician!!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Again and again we have repeatedly revealed Kerry's lies on this forum, with it coming directly from Kerry's mouth. By the way, I have a buddy that lives up in Cavalier, beautiful country you have up there.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

DJ, you ride snowmobile up there?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Don't own one but the Pembina Gorge is one of the most beautifull places in North Dakota and I have canoed there but did not see any roosters!!!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I try to make it up there to ride the Gorge once in a while with my buddies, truely a beautiful place.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Can you believe a little joking on this site is probably going to boost Pembina Counties economic outlook! I have honestly never been there and am very serioulsy thinking about making a trip in that direction.........or atleast further investigate the opportunity!


----------

